# I don't stay logged in.



## Whitehill (Jun 10, 2011)

Recently (days, weeks ...) I have noticed that I am usually logged out.  The quickest instance was earlier this morning.  I logged in, looked around and left it sitting.  Less than an hour later, I saw I was again logged out.

Before, I stayed logged in for days, sometimes weeks.

Is this a personal problem or a new "feature"?


----------



## ScottW (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds like a personal problem.  No seriously, sounds like a cookie issue. You might try clearing your macosx.com cookies, logging back in and seeing if the problem is resolved or continues. If it continues, click on a few pages around the site and see if your session comes back or if you remain logged out.


----------



## Whitehill (Jun 11, 2011)

I tried the obvious.  The next time I logged in, I ticked the box "Remember me?" and have stayed put ever since.  Maybe my cookies were cleared for me.


----------

